# Cuyahoga River Steelhead



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey All,

I hope you are as excited as I am about the upcoming steelhead season! I heard a rumor and am wondering if anyone can shed some insight on the subject. I heard that if the water is high enough steelhead will make their way upstream of the Rt. 82 dam on the Cuyahoga. I also heard that the dam was slated for possible removal. Is there any truth to these? Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bro they go farther than that in small numbers!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

these are only rumors.. sheeeeeee...LOL

Frank


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I will definitely not be flailing the Hoga with egg patterns then...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

O-H-Fly-O said:


> I will definitely not be flailing the Hoga with egg patterns then...



there is some... just key periods of time .... just not in the spots you think they would be...


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

As in specific flow rates? I love the Hoga for smallies and live really close by...steel close to home would be rad!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

And an eerie quiet falls over this post. . . . . ..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I HAVE to add chrome to my list. HAVE TO. That picture in the above post... O...M...G. 

It's almost as beautiful as my hybrid striped basS>


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The flow rates are going to differ from person to person since you live so close like I used to go to the river at different times and see what works for you!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I HAVE to add chrome to my list. HAVE TO. That picture in the above post... O...M...G.
> 
> It's almost as beautiful as my hybrid striped basS>


You haven't caught chrome??!!?!!?1?!

Son of a... Jesus Christ! PM Sent.


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I have to say I am pretty pumped to search out some steelhead in my normal smallie haunts...here's hoping for a cool, wet fall


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

You need to make sure you go look at the river now due to the low flows!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Does it still get that aroma from the **** factory upstream ?


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I try to stay upstream of that lovely institution...but seriously, it really only becomes a problem in the river after heavy rains.

-Ryan


----------



## moose63 (Sep 8, 2010)

does anyone know how the ashtabula river is doing? just moved from the rocky and had alot of luck there. need to get the ole line wet.


----------

